# A 'definitive' seafood cookbook?



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been reading lots of seafood cookbooks, but haven't run across one I would like to use as my main reference for seafood cooking, a la James Peterson's book on Sauces. (I haven't read his book on Seafood, only the reviews). Does anyone out there have a (comprehensive) favorite they might recommend? Thanks.


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

From my short stay on CT, it seems that these two books are favorites amongst many members here.

Complete Seafood by Rick Stein
Seafood Expressions by Normand J Leclair

:chef:


----------



## spiritwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

anything by Rick Stien is good to me, he is one of the best, if you love his way of cooking. I have a couple of his books, and also watch him on tele, when I have the time, he is brilliant, just perfect, wish he was my hubby. Oh well I can always dream. Try his books, I think you will love him , like a lot of us do.:bounce:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Monk- Take a look at

http://www.amazon.com/Terrific-Pacif...e=UTF8&s=books

This is _Terrific Pacific Cookbook_ which we think is pretty good.

Mike


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

I've got Peterson's Seafood book. Great stuff. It has more than enough information for my needs both personally and professionally.

Ciao,


----------

